# Miss the Vault



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

Deep Tracks is sorry replacement. I was a bit excited at first an deven posted how much I liked it over the Vault but after a few weeks of Deep tracks I can honestly say it sucks ..especially when I heard Xmas music on it the other week..:nono:


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

Could not agree with you more !
The deep tracks are so deep they are not enjoyable.
I don't want to hear deeptracks from unknown bands.
The Vault was like classic vinyl on steroids !!..now it just plain sucks !!
They need to bring back Kristine Stone and get rid of the pathetic Bob Dylan and Tom Petty shows.
It is a shame but the only thing that seems to still be good is Pat St. Johns live music during the noon hour.

Disappointed
Murray


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

havent run into any bands i have not heard of..in fact I welcome the obscure..but these are not deep tracks ..these are the band's throwaway tracks..
cant say I miss Kristine Stone either


----------



## colepalmer (Nov 23, 2008)

Deep Tracks is pathetic. Bands no one ever heard of. Playlists that include Chicago, The Monkees, and Adam Sandler. No Progressive Rock. I insist on having "The Vault" back.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

gotta agree..not as much prog at all..plus a LOT of new stuff..
it like they are trying to find a format and just spinning thier wheels
I find myself listening to more cd's on my commute since the merger..


----------

